
Choosing between JavaScript and Swift for developing a simple iOS app - sallar
http://sallar.me/app-journey/
======
acpmasquerade
interesting read. yes native can't be beated especially if we conside
loadtime, animations, api support. the only reason for me to go non native
would be the cross platform compatibility. however the cost of compatibility
is much less over the performance.

~~~
sallar
I agree. That’s exactly why I gave up on cross-platform idea.

